

TimeGT got beaten up too easily with Goole Apps 500 emails per day send limit - AhtiK
http://timegt.com/2010/01/14/handling-traffic-and-user-sign-ups/

======
AhtiK
imho it's a good example of the truth that things bite you from places you
least expect :)

